# Arabs and gaited horses



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, but remember when they go into gait you will go into a trot. You will be posting to trot to be comfortable. You will be worn out by the end of the ride. 
If they are a group that just likes to walk their horses on the trail you will have no problem. If they like to canter you won't have a problem either. Trotting is the only difference.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The canter will also be MUCH smoother with a gaited horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I beg to differ on the canter being smoother. My Foxtrotter has the funkiest canter I have ever ridden! They also tend to go into and out of a pace when you get to the speed of a canter. My non-gaited horse (a Mustang) has a smoother canter, hands down. 

The main problem I find riding a non-gaited horse with a gaited horse, is the "flat walk." I call it the speed walk. A lot of gaited horse folks seem to push for the speed walk, and it makes it really hard for most non-gaited horses to keep up. Because their walk is hard to match on a non-gaited horse, and if you trot you are going too fast. So it's a weird in-between speed. 

I find the trot matches up to the foxtrot or running walk speed wise, but you will be trotting while they glide. I finally gave in and bought a foxtrotter so I could have a gaited and a non-gaited horse, so I could match speeds with both groups of friends I ride with. But my Foxtrotter isn't really set in her gaits well, so I drift in and out of all sorts of speeds and gaits. It's really weird when you are used to having only 3 gears, lol!

PS. As a breed I love Arabians, I've owned two.


----------



## Horribilis (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes it is weird! I still haven't gotten used to the gaited horse's gears...coming from a background of almost exclusively arab/quarter crosses and full-blood quarters.

With this group - they revere their gaited mounts, so they are always pushing for the faster walk...I know I would be left in the dust and beat myself up on a quarter trying to keep up.

I suppose this raises another question then...anyone crossing arabs and gaited horses that throw gaited foals consistently? Probably not the way to go. Maybe I can swing an Arabian for myself and a second, gaited horse, <cough> also for me <cough> errrrr.......for the better half. hahaha


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

An Arabian cannot keep up with gaited horses. The gaited horses will have to stop and wait for you to catch up.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Horribilis said:


> Yes it is weird! I still haven't gotten used to the gaited horse's gears...coming from a background of almost exclusively arab/quarter crosses and full-blood quarters.
> 
> With this group - they revere their gaited mounts, so they are always pushing for the faster walk...I know I would be left in the dust and beat myself up on a quarter trying to keep up.
> 
> I suppose this raises another question then...anyone crossing arabs and gaited horses that throw gaited foals consistently? Probably not the way to go. Maybe I can swing an Arabian for myself and a second, gaited horse, <cough> also for me <cough> errrrr.......for the better half. hahaha


They don't cross them often. It's a 50/50 shot if they will gait or not. Look around there are some of the Rocky Mountains that have a very definite Arab look to them. Or if you can afford it get a gaited and non gaited. We have QH and gaited so we can ride with our friends. But we also have been on trail rides with a mixture of both. 

I really haven't seen anyone slow down and have to wait. There are gaiteds here that are trained to walk slowly. Everything comes down to the basics of how well trained the horse is and how considerate other riders are.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

My Bashkir Curly X Arab cross does wonderful with gaited horses, as she is gaited herself  We were told that she was by a Bashkir Curly stud and out of a "gaited" Arabian mare. Turns out, she exhibits the Curly Shuffle (derived from the Appaloosa shuffle) so she keeps up well with gaited horses. I have ridden her with Tennesee Walkers and Paso Finos quite often and she keeps up with the best of them. She looks like a Arab, but with curls lol 

My friend also had a Morab mare that also seemed "gaited." That was most likely from the Morgan side though, as some can be gaited. 

Here is a pic of my mare...


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Conformationally an Arab is pretty similar to the RMH/KMSH I work with. There is actually an Arab at the farm for training now and I was shocked at how similar his build is. He's supposed to be an Egyptian, but I really don't know that much about Arabs. My geldings sire, Storm Traveler, has been crossed with Arabs and Arab/QH and all of the foals have come out gaited. That doesn't mean that it will always happen though.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> Turns out, she exhibits the Curly Shuffle (derived from the Appaloosa shuffle)
> Here is a pic of my mare...


Do you have any video of this shuffle?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I've never ridden with gaited horses so I may just be shooting off at the mouth, but Lacey, my Arab, can and does walk at the speed of a trotting horse without much effort on her part (and it's really not uncomfortable, just there's a lot more rocking, yknow). Maybe it's just cuz she's neato like that, but she's not the only Arab that I've ridden that has a really fast, comortable, walk that makes it difficult for the average horse to keep up.

I dunno, I thought I'd mention that. =)


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

twh said:


> An Arabian cannot keep up with gaited horses. The gaited horses will have to stop and wait for you to catch up.


yep...we have had non gaited horses ride with us, and unless they really enjoy riding with us, they usually ride one time, and thats it...

Nate


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, you will have a hard time keeping up unless the Arab is unusually fast, or unless the gaited horses are unusually slow.

My horse is a MFT and I've been riding with Paints, QHs, and a Paso Fino for years. Pasos are gaited, yes, but they move completely different to most American gaited breeds... they're about the same speed as a non-gaited horse.

You will either have to trot every once in a while to catch up, or they'll have to stop and wait for you. It's worst at the walk. Although gaited horses naturally trot and canter faster than non-gaited horses, it's a little easier to stay at the same speed. I don't like to make my horse walk slower than she wants to, so I just stop and wait or make the other person trot.

So yes, it is annoying sometimes, but I wouldn't go out and buy a gaited horse if you don't want one just so you can keep up with them.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

twh said:


> An Arabian cannot keep up with gaited horses. The gaited horses will have to stop and wait for you to catch up.


My friends have TWH and I spend the entire ride waiting for them. They may be able to outpace me at the walk, but for sheer stamina, gaited horses don't even compare. You can do the same ride at a fast walk that we can do at the trot. Not to mention, Arabians will put gaited horses in their dust for sheer speed.

I love gaited horses, and I agree with what was said about it being an issue finding a happy medium, but it's like that with most breeds. I hate riding with a lot of stock horses because they are SO pokey, I'm constantly having to try and rein Zierra's walk and jog in. As far as stamina and speed, speaking in general terms, Arabs will almost always come out on top.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely, lovely mare, Curly Horse CMT!!! A perfect blend of the two breeds.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Plains Drifter said:


> Do you have any video of this shuffle?


 
No I don't...if you look up the Appy shuffle you could possibly get a video example. I am also on the HGS forum and they had an example of it on video. I used to think that her "running walk" was the shuffle, but once I saw that video that her shuffle was a gait up from her running walk. Its quite smooth  Very ground covering.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Juna said:


> Lovely, lovely mare, Curly Horse CMT!!! A perfect blend of the two breeds.


 
Thank you!  (too short)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Horribilis (Apr 15, 2010)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> My Bashkir Curly X Arab cross does wonderful with gaited horses, as she is gaited herself  We were told that she was by a Bashkir Curly stud and out of a "gaited" Arabian mare. Turns out, she exhibits the Curly Shuffle (derived from the Appaloosa shuffle) so she keeps up well with gaited horses. I have ridden her with Tennesee Walkers and Paso Finos quite often and she keeps up with the best of them. She looks like a Arab, but with curls lol
> 
> My friend also had a Morab mare that also seemed "gaited." That was most likely from the Morgan side though, as some can be gaited.
> 
> Here is a pic of my mare...


 
A gaited Arab would be perfect....a dream come true!!! 

Aren't national Show Horses crosses between American Saddlebred (gaited?) and Arabs?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

twh said:


> An Arabian cannot keep up with gaited horses. The gaited horses will have to stop and wait for you to catch up.


Baloney.

Both of my Arabs and my quarter horse kept up with gaited horses just fine. The gaited riders really liked having me ride with them.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You should be fine. Think of it this way, it's an arab so even if you have to run to keep up you'll enver be able to wear her out! LOL.

Now on all seriousness, I think you should be able to keep up fine. I hd a big arab mare named Angel that could keep up just fine with the gaited.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I ride with a group of TWH on my little TB cross and on my arabian...im the only non-gaited person in my personal group lol

My arabian has picked up some sort of odd prance which keeps up with the walkers fast walk and her trot is lovely and keeps up with the running walk so no issues there.

My TB cross (we believe with QH but not sure) Can do a slow jog that is equivalent to the fast walk and his normal trot is even with the running walk if not better...half the time he out paces the walkers and makes them have to work lol

If a horse is ridden with gaited horses enough they will learn how to keep pace in their own way just like mine learned a prance of sorts and the jog.

My opinion is that any horse who is in shape can keep up with if not out pace a gaited horse...the key is that your non gaited baby be in good condition!


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

A non gaited horse cant keep up. Buy a gaited horse, if your going to be riding with gaited people. Everytime I've ridden with a non-gaited rider.. I've always had to stop and wait and it gets seriously annoying. Gaited horses naturally move faster then a non gaited. They have more of a motor, so to speak, so even at a walk.. their walk is equivilent to a jog for a normal horse. 

And about the stamina thing? That's baloney. Gaited horses were bred for long distances. So, I'm quite certain their stamina can match any non-gaited.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Keep in mind the OP is looking at an arabian...they are also bred for long distance...bred for it even more so then a gaited breed. On average, not in every case but most of the time, and arabian will have more stamina and endurance then any other breed.

I was told the same thing by my friends that I would not be able to keep up with their walkers on my horse. I decided I would go anyway and told them that if I fell behind they could leave me and I would just enjoy my ride at a slower pace. From the very begining They had to tell me to wait up. My horse out paced their walkers by a long shot. His trot was much faster then their running walk.

Just about every horse before mine had not been able to keep pace. So no not all non-gaited horses can keep pace but alot can! The arabian I aquired from them was the only other non-gaited to keep up but she had been ridden with the walkers since they got her.

It all depends on the horse. I would not reccomend a pokey QH, but an arab should do fine. Once again so long as they are in shape and can trot out for a long time you will be fine! 

You are going to realize that most gaited people have the philosiophy that non-gaited horses cant match up...I had to prove my friends wrong and you will just have to prove yours wrong. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but opinions can change!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

mountainhorse44 said:


> And about the stamina thing? That's baloney. Gaited horses were bred for long distances. So, I'm quite certain their stamina can match any non-gaited.


Because naturally, we see TWH and Paso Finos winning the Tevis Cup every year. :roll: Gaited horses are great, but don't attempt making them out to be more then they are. They may have good stamina at moderate paces for distance, but I've ridden with many gaited horses and they couldn't hold a candle to my Arab for sheer stamina. My Arab also has no problem keeping a steady trot to match any quick gaited walk pace, with less loss of stamina.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Horribilis said:


> A gaited Arab would be perfect....a dream come true!!!
> 
> Aren't national Show Horses crosses between American Saddlebred (gaited?) and Arabs?


 
Yeah, she definantly has the endurance of both breeds. She just keeps getting faster and faster the more we go. Her energy NEVER slows.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a note, some Arabs are actually naturally gaited. The Crabbet line from *Raffles (particularily the *Raseyn line) was well known for producing racking Arabs. I don't think you see many of them around nowadays, but Arabs are one of the few breeds that are gifted in developing almost their own gait to cover ground at a speedy walk. I had an Arab mare I swear to god could fox trot :lol: She could walk faster then some horses I know could canter!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Because naturally, we see TWH and Paso Finos winning the Tevis Cup every year. :roll: Gaited horses are great, but don't attempt making them out to be more then they are. They may have good stamina at moderate paces for distance, but I've ridden with many gaited horses and they couldn't hold a candle to my Arab for sheer stamina. My Arab also has no problem keeping a steady trot to match any quick gaited walk pace, with less loss of stamina.


Actually, there are a LOT of gaited horses competing in endurance. They're probably the most common breeds, after Arabs. Do a Google search for good/popular endurance breeds. I guarantee you 90% of the articles you find will mention gaited horses.

Everybody knows Arabs are great for endurance. But gaited horses were bred for endurance, too. That's the *entire *reason gaits were selectively bred for - because the gait doesn't take up as much energy and can be done at longer distances than the trot, on average.

But we're not even talking about endurance here. I'm pretty sure we're talking about an average trail ride - which almost any horse can handle. We're only talking about the speed of the walk and trot. And the fact is, *most* gaited horses walk and gait MUCH faster than non-gaited horses can. It has absolutely nothing to do with stamina... It's just how they move.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

See here is the issue everyone has...yes gaited horses do tend to move faster...and yes its all about how they move...BUT a non-gaited horse can move just as fast and can keep up and they can, but usually dont, outpace a gaited horse....it has happened.

It all depends on the horse...were most gaited horses are faster then a non-gaited a non-gaited can keep up very well if they want to, have the stamina to, and are in good enough shape to, oh and if you dont mind the posting you must do. Not all non-gaited horses are slow pokey things...ive found that this seems to be the mindset of most gaited riders...and its incorrect, not all non-gaited horse are slow.

Does this suit everyone? lol this turned into an argument...The simple point is yes yall tend to be faster but yes we can keep up on the right mount.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My point is that my Arab can do at a trot what your horse can do at a running walk, and the expended energy really doesn't matter because at the end of the day, it's what an Arab was bred to do. My friends own TWH horses, and about all they can do is the running walk or they'll be exhausted after a 15 mile ride. And they're probably in BETTER shape then my Arab. I have never had an issue keeping up, and most often I'm in the lead anyway since Zierra won't do anything much slower then a fast trot anyway.

It really doesn't matter I suppose, my entire point however was the sheer stamina of an Arab will produce an animal that can easily keep up to a gaited horse. Gaited horses may be competeing in lower levels of endurance, but what does it say about them WINNING? The entire point is that an Arab can move at SPEED and expend very little energy.

Tevis Cup - Historic Records, Trivia and Little Known Facts

It lists both the Tevis Cup winners since it started, as well as the Haggin Cup winners which is presented to the horse in most superior physical condition out of the first ten finishers.

I love gaited horses. But I rather doubt I'll find one that my own Arab can't keep up to, or will tire her out before they do.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I should have edited my last line because your right...

Yes yall gaited people tend to be faster then most trail horses but that doesnt mean us non-gaited people cant keep up or even out pace you on the right mount...

Thats how it should have read...cause both of my horses match and out match my friends walkers....and I know its happened bafore with other horses just as you stated with Zierra...but not every horses will so its still all about having the right mount.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

My point is that this is NOT about endurance, not about stamina, and not about which horse will tire first. I do not think the OP is doing endurance races. She is only asking about the speed of the different gaits. And the fact is that *most* gaited horses walk faster than non-gaited horses, and *most *gaited horses gait faster than non-gaited horses trot.

I know that it would be easy for an Arab to jog alongside a walking gaited horse, or lope alongside a gaiting gaited horse, but it's awfully annoying... and it's especially annoying when the rider of the gaited horse has to keep stopping to wait for the non-gaited horse.

It obviously depends on the horse. There are some Arabs who walk fast and some gaited horses who walk slowly. But that's not how it is the majority of the time.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

And therein lies my point. I have spent every ride I've gone on waiting for people to catch up, regardless of breed. I am always in the lead, whether I want to be or not, because Zierra figures we should be in the lead.

I don't start saying things or implying things that are untrue because I am "annoyed" by it. Saying an Arab "can't keep up" is quite ridiculous - it is the RIDER that cannot keep up, the horse is quite able to keep up and all it takes is a little training to ensure you aren't inconveniencing your trail partners. If you are speaking of a TWH doing a running walk while the person riding the Arab wants to walk, then yes, the Arab "can't keep up". But realistically, it boils down to the wants and needs of the rider, as Arabs are quite capable of adjusting their speed and tempo to match virtually any breed on a trail ride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Any average sized horse can keep up with a gaited horse on a trail ride. It is simply a matter of kicking up the speed. For those of you who ride gaited horses and complain about the non-gaited horses not being able to keep up, that has absolutely nothing to do with the breed. Either the individual horse is terribly out of shape or the rider can't keep up the pace. If you want an Arab, then get an Arab. It will be able to keep up just fine, though it may not be as comfortable for you as it is for the other riders. I don't know if it is a breed thing or just an individual thing but the Arab gelding that I am riding has gaits fit for a horse 3 times his size. At the medium trot, my Dads QH has to lope to keep up and the last horse that I rode that covers as much ground at the lope was an 18 hh percheron. It is all in the training, you should be able to pick up a slow collected jog to keep up with their walk and a medium trot to keep up with the running walk.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> And therein lies my point. I have spent every ride I've gone on waiting for people to catch up, regardless of breed. I am always in the lead, whether I want to be or not, because Zierra figures we should be in the lead.
> 
> I don't start saying things or implying things that are untrue because I am "annoyed" by it. Saying an Arab "can't keep up" is quite ridiculous - it is the RIDER that cannot keep up, the horse is quite able to keep up and all it takes is a little training to ensure you aren't inconveniencing your trail partners. If you are speaking of a TWH doing a running walk while the person riding the Arab wants to walk, then yes, the Arab "can't keep up". But realistically, it boils down to the wants and needs of the rider, as Arabs are quite capable of adjusting their speed and tempo to match virtually any breed on a trail ride.


Your Arab is the exception - not the rule. Just because one Arab walks faster than a few gaited horses doesn't mean they all do.

We are not talking about training here. Obviously any horse can be trained to walk quickly or slowly. I'm saying that *most* gaited horses *naturally* walk faster than *most* non-gaited horses. When you're letting your horse walk naturally, it is the *horse *that can or cannot keep up. Not the rider.

Most gaited horses do what's called a flat-foot walk. This is a *fast *walk that all non-gaited horses physically could perform. But 90% of them choose not to do it, because they weren't bred to do it like gaited horses were. In the same aspect, all gaited horses can do a regular walk, but most of them choose not to. It doesn't come down to the horse's endurance or stamina, because the gaited horses are performing a *completely different gait.*

I could easily hold my mare back so she walks slowly, but I'd rather let her (and myself) relax on the trails. So I let her walk her speed and I stop and wait for the other horses every once in a while. She's *capable *of doing that, just as the other riders are *capable *of trotting to catch up with me. My point is simply that it's annoying. I'm not so annoyed that I'm going to stop riding with non-gaited horses. I'm just telling the OP what she's getting herself into... because she asked.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Well in that sense, I find you're just splitting hairs. I don't need to go find a group of gaited horses to discover a group of trail rides with different paces of walk. My Arab is actually capable of being quite lazy when walking naturally, and is constantly having to trot to catch up to my friend's Welsh pony cross, as well as Shay-las moms Quarab mare. Zierra is actually better suited to riding with my TWH horse friends, because they have a very similar slow flat foot work, and we match paces very well doing a running walk/trot. I went for a group ride with a bunch of AQHA owners and I don't think I could make Zierra walk that slow if her life depended on it.

In the end, it doesn't matter WHAT breed it is, all breeds and all horses have different paces. Trying to say that gaited horses are somehow in a category all of their own on the trail just doesn't make sense as far as I'm concerned. I can find just as much of a difference of paces between a QH and a Draft as you can between a gaited horse and any other breed.


----------



## wicastawakan (Mar 2, 2010)

A lot of trail riding consists of rocks & steep inclines & being sure footed & a handful of stamina is important. When you show up & don't see any other horses, only mules as far as you can see, you know it's going to be tough.

To me, it's simply matching the animal to the terrain. No biggie. Always plusses & minuses. You have to have the right animal for the right terrain. 

I don't own a gaited horse at this time, but I plan to when the right horse comes up. I live where I have some flat land that I can access & do fine with. I plan to get a Rocky Mountain or gaited Morgan. Another mule also lurks in the back of my mind & a gaited mule would be the ultimate for some things. 

Ego & preference aside. Buy what you want/need but don't project your prejudices or expectations on others. Some posts are trying to compair apples to oranges.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

You guys are the ones splitting hairs by adding in factors like training, endurance, terrain, individual horses, etc. Obviously those will change things.

If you take an *average *gaited horse, let him walk *naturally* on *smooth terrain* beside an *average *non-gaited horse walking *naturally* on *smooth terrain*, the gaited horse will *usually *walk much faster.

How's that?





This is a flat foot walk: 





That is the gait that almost all gaited horses will perform on the trail when allowed to walk naturally. It is a gait that most non-gaited horses will never do when walking naturally. It has *absolutely nothing* to do with stamina or general fitness. It has to do with *conformation *and *ambidexterity *- the same qualities that allow them to perform a four-beat gait... which non-gaited horses cannot do.


Does that make sense?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I wanted to respond back to the OP; because I think the thread has gone off on a bit of a tangent.

The issue for the OP, IMO isn't whether or not the Arab can keep up, or which breed has more stamina. The issue is that the gaits and speed of an Arab or other non-gaited horse don't match up to the gaits and speed of the gaited horses. You'll have trouble finding a steady pace that will match up to their running walk, and they'll have trouble finding a pace that will match up to a good, forward, swinging cross country trot.

So if your hope is to spend time riding companionably side by side and talking to another rider, it might not work. 

Again, just based on my personal experience, if you're riding in a large group being lead by gaited horses, it's going to be tough on you on the Arab. You'll be alternating between walk and trot for most of the ride while they hold a consistent slow gait. 

If you ride in a relatively small group, and the gaited riders are willing to work with you a little, it might work out just fine. 

I wouldn't buy a gaited horse if I what I really wanted was something else.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

maura said:


> The issue for the OP, IMO isn't whether or not the Arab can keep up, or which breed has more stamina. The issue is that the gaits and speed of an Arab or other non-gaited horse don't match up to the gaits and speed of the gaited horses. You'll have trouble finding a steady pace that will match up to their running walk, and they'll have trouble finding a pace that will match up to a good, forward, swinging cross country trot.
> 
> So if your hope is to spend time riding companionably side by side and talking to another rider, it might not work.
> 
> Again, just based on my personal experience, if you're riding in a large group being lead by gaited horses, it's going to be tough on you on the Arab. You'll be alternating between walk and trot for most of the ride while they hold a consistent slow gait.


That is *exactly *what I meant : ]


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think we're honestly just debating the same point already. My feathers were ruffled by the idea of someone claiming that a gaited horse has equal or better stamina then an Arab or that an Arab LITERALLY couldn't keep up. I will agree whole heartedly that an Arab rider may definately encounter circumstances where it cannot find a proper pace to match strides with a gaited horse. My point was that you can find this just as easily in other breeds - yes, a QH and an Arab have the same four beat walk, but when my Arab has leanrned to walk faster then that QH can lope, we're essentially going to be encountering the exact same problem. I personally find it WAY easier riding with gaited horses then with stock horses, as my Arabs quick moving stride matches way better with my TWH horse friends then with my stock horse friends.

So I think in the end, we're both understanding and just getting ruffled at the idea of our breed being under fire. I encounter so much attitude about gaited horses being perfect and superior at everything, I tend to get annoyed when comparisons are made to make all other breeds look inferior.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think we're honestly just debating the same point already. My feathers were ruffled by the idea of someone claiming that a gaited horse has equal or better stamina then an Arab or that an Arab LITERALLY couldn't keep up. I will agree whole heartedly that an Arab rider may definately encounter circumstances where it cannot find a proper pace to match strides with a gaited horse. My point was that you can find this just as easily in other breeds - yes, a QH and an Arab have the same four beat walk, but when my Arab has leanrned to walk faster then that QH can lope, we're essentially going to be encountering the exact same problem. I personally find it WAY easier riding with gaited horses then with stock horses, as my Arabs quick moving stride matches way better with my TWH horse friends then with my stock horse friends.
> 
> So I think in the end, we're both understanding and just getting ruffled at the idea of our breed being under fire. I encounter so much attitude about gaited horses being perfect and superior at everything, I tend to get annoyed when comparisons are made to make all other breeds look inferior.


Okay, cool. Honestly, I think you misunderstood what that person was saying. It's well-known in the gaited community that our horses usually walk faster, and we don't at all think they're stronger or superior in any way to non-gaited horses because of it.


----------



## Horribilis (Apr 15, 2010)

The OP here (a he, not a she by the way - hahaha). So the gist is yes, an arab can keep up with gaited horses, though not at a walk itself...at a trot. How comfortable is this? I realize not as comfortable as floating along at a gait, but can an advanced beginner/intermediate deal with it for a few hours?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

With some conditioning on your part, yes. It also depends on how the individual horse you get travels. Some horses are very easy and smooth to ride all day at a trot and some will beat you to death and leave you with bruises.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree that we all just sorta got ruffled up about our breeds being fired upon...

Gaited horses will usually walk faster in general...this is very true...for a non-gaited rider its all just about trying to find a somewhat matching pace because no horse is going to perfectly match another without working them together constantly (I say this because a friend and I rode our two horses together up to three times week for hours at a time and they walked step for step in sync after a while lol)...

Lots of transitions...when they are just walking your going to have to walk, jog,walk, jog, walk jog....and when they are preforming their gait it has the potential to be lots of trot, lope,trot,lope,trot,lope....just be prepaired and you will do fine with the gaited no matter what horse your on...


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Arabs are bred for going at a consistant speed for a long time...so it really depends how long the trail was! If you are looking for a smoother, easier ride I would go for a TWH or a RMH. However, if you are really hooked on getting an Arab, get one!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

mct97 said:


> Arabs are bred for going at a consistant speed for a long time...so it really depends how long the trail was! If you are looking for a smoother, easier ride I would go for a TWH or a RMH. However, if you are really hooked on getting an Arab, get one!


I think, before all the misunderstandings started about horse speed and stamina per breed started, the issue was brought up about the non-gaited horse having to maintain a trot to stay caught up with the gaited horses. It was never an issue of gaited horses being "superior" to other breeds. 

It still doesn't change the fact that most of the gaited breeds originated from the desire to have a horse with a calm, friendly temperament that could carry its rider swiftly and comfortably, for long periods and over varied terrain. It's one of the reasons that TWHs are one of the "ruling" breeds in competitive trail riding events.

Most of the Arabians I've known wouldn't have had a problem with trotting along to stay with the group. As it's been said many times throughout this thread, that's one of the things they excel at. It's the reason Arabians are the breed of choice for most competitive endurance riders.

If I was in the OP's shoes, I'd be considering whether or not *I* had a problem with _the possibility _that riding with a group of gaited horses _might_ make it necessary for me to maintain a trot for extended periods of time. 

This issue is every bit as much about the rider, as it is about the type of horse s/he eventually chooses.


----------



## wicastawakan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd just buy what I want & see if you are happy. I have an Arabian & paint. I will own a Kentucky Mountain horse when the right horse comes along. I do not & have no interest in just walking across smooth ground. At any speed. My Arab/paint cross is a so-so horse. My paint is a nice horse & can head, heel, cut, trail, sidepass all day long & even if not ridden for months. Yet if a kid can neck rein, a 3 yo will do just fine on her. She's just a nice all around horse for me because she does what I want. Personally, the breed & color should be secondary to a good horse. Buy a horse & put that a high priority. For me, a fast walk on flat ground is a non-issue. For other's it's the cat's meow. Don't buy a horse on what you think you might do or hope to do. Buy a horse to do exactly what you do. Buy a horse you like & the horse likes you & get after it. 

Both my horses pretty much work off the slightest hand, leg & vocal commands. 

I grew up in a time & place where horses weren't just a hobby. Most were work horses that also did the play thing too, so I'm sure that influences my opinion. Hope you find what you want in a horse/friend.


----------



## livelifelove (Mar 17, 2010)

I would go out and try different horses. It's not so much that Arabs can't walk as fast as Walkers or gaited horses, it's more they have to be trained to do so. I have a friend whose Arab does calvary re-enactments and this horse definitely can match a gaited horses. This is not the norm for Arabians, and if the horse doesn't walk out, you are going to be stuck walking, and then trotting the catch up, which is no fun! 

I have ridden with gaited riders before on my Quarter/Arab cross gelding that I competed with on 25 mile endurance rides. This horse was very well trained, and I was very well conditioned. I had no problem maintaining a nice sitting western pleasure jog because I'm used to it. When the gaited horses hit their running walk, I would usually just trot and post. Again, this was a well trained endurance horse, and I was conditioned as well. On limited distance rides, this horse averages 18 miles an hour at a trot. He didn't break much of a sweat with the walkers, but we definitely had to maintain a brisk extended trot to keep up. I can tell you from experience, long distance trotting is not for everyone. Plus the fact that both fox trotters and walkers are usually twice the size of an Arabian means even more "difference" in the natural speed of their gates. 

So, if you like Arabians and like to trot, I say go for it. I like gaited horses, but I LOVE Arabians. If you like to traverse ridiculous terrain, then DEFINITELY go with the Arab. My Arab and I would climb shale rock, cross river beds with hard sharp rocks, jump tree limbs, dodge trees in the forest, the whole nine yards. Definitely something a little too hard core for most gated horses, simply because of their size and their feet. 

So get out there and try some different horses and post to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Horribilis (Apr 15, 2010)

In recent weeks I have had the opportunity to ride 1 MFT, 3 TWH's, and 2 Quarters. I have enjoyed all of them. Given the group that I would most frequently be riding with are all on gaited horses, I will definitely get a gaited horse for my wife's mount. I may still go with an Arab for myself - I have not yet decided on that.


----------



## iwiamandaiwi (Jun 17, 2010)

Horribilis said:


> Yes it is weird! I still haven't gotten used to the gaited horse's gears...coming from a background of almost exclusively arab/quarter crosses and full-blood quarters.


I recently found a quarab that I am hoping to lease! What is your experience with that breed???


----------



## Horribilis (Apr 15, 2010)

3 days ago I brought home a Missouri Fox-Trotter for my wife. She absolutely loves him. He is dead broke, and takes care of his riders. He can go as slow as you need, and yet can kick up the speed to keep pace with the faster mounts in our group. He was exactly the type of mount I was hoping to find for my bride.

For the time being, I have use of a TWH, so I can shelve my Arab or gaited dilemma for a while.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree that the arab may not be able to keep up with them, but as far as endurance goes, an arab will leave them in the dust. I know, I've owned an arabian, and they will go until their little hearts explode if you asked them to.


----------



## goforgait (Jun 26, 2010)

There are exceptions to every rule but we have a racing quarter horse (who won regional races so is no slouch) who we trot to keep up with the walk & canter to keep up with the pleasure gaits of our TWH & Mountain horses. A friend rides an Arab and he does the same. Therefore you can keep up but you may need to trot/canter to do so (unless the gaited horses are not gaiting). 

When you think about it makes sense - a gaited horse has been bred for hundreds of years with the objective to move across country very quickly and smoothly. They are genetically different which allows them to have long over strides (therefore covering a lot of distance each stride) and a 4 beat gait at speed (which is what makes them smooth even though they are moving fast).

Decision on which breed should start by defining your objectives.


----------

